# Flüssige Streams mit langsamem Internet?



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2008)

Nabend,

ich wollte mal "in die Runde fragen", ob jemand eine Lösung für mein kleines Problem hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Folgendes:
Ich hab ein relativ lahmes Internet, was daran liegt dass ich nicht gerade in einer Großstadt wohne (2000 Einwoher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), wodurch von meinem 6000er - DSL gerade mal um die 50 kb/s bei mir angekommen, zurzeit - was daran liegt dass der Verteiler ziemlich weit weg ist. Gut, nichts woran man sich gewöhnen kann, jedoch stößt das bei Streams ziemlich an seine Grenzen. Ich hab als Beispiel mal den Giga-Live-Stream ausprobiert, von dem höre ich zwar den Ton, das Bild erneuert sich aber gerade mal alle 10 Sekunden, was etwas nervig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Manchmal ist es auch für ein paar Sekunden flüssig, danach geht es dann aber wieder für ein paar Sekunden gar nicht, wo dann auch der Ton laggt.
Aber: Ich kann nebenher sonst mit normaler Geschwindigkeit z.B. bei buffed surfen, was sonst -wenn ich irgendwas downloade - überhaupt nicht der Fall ist.
Daher meine Frage: Nutzt der Mediaplayer nicht die volle Bandbreite aus, oder wie kommt das?
Und: Kann man irgendwie die Qualität eines Streams "verschlechtern", so dass es auch bei mir flüssig ginge?

Ich danke schonmal für alle Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (6. Oktober 2008)

Also normales surfen ist selbst mit DSL Light normal möglich, auch mit deinen max. 50Kb/s, eigentlich hast du dir schon selber alle Fragen beantwortet weil der Stream immer die maximale Banbreite nutzt die zur Verfügung steht. So und wenn der Stream halt 75 oder 100KB/s braucht um flüssig zu laufen, dann haste du Ruckler da der Stream immer wieder nachgepuffert werden muss. Die Streamqualität zu verringern ist glaube nicht möglich, außer der Stream wird in einer noch geringeren Qualität angeboten !


----------



## xTaR (6. Oktober 2008)

Der GIGA Stream laggt bei mir vorallem bei schnellen Bewegungen. Dabei wohne ich in einem 1.000 Einwohner Ort und hab DSL  16000 bei der T-Com mit Fastpath. Irgendwie seltsam.


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2008)

> Der GIGA Stream laggt bei mir vorallem bei schnellen Bewegungen. Dabei wohne ich in einem 1.000 Einwohner Ort und hab DSL 16000 bei der T-Com mit Fastpath. Irgendwie seltsam.


Das ist allerdings komisch... Gut, dann kauf ich mir wohl ne Tv-Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch DSL-Light. Das ist für Live-Streams zu langsam...definitiv. Wenn ich im Vent oder TS rumhänge und gleichzeitig die Buffed-Seite lade, geht gar nix bei den SPrachprogrammen. 

Naja dieser Status ändert sich hoffentlich mit meinem neuen Anbieter. Die Telekom sagt mir zwar, dass nicht mehr möglich ist, aber aus Erfahrungsberichten weiß ich, dass da noch einiges geht und wenn nur DSL1000 ist. 150kb im Download wären für mich schon ein Traum XD


----------

